# Interesting Gig this past Weekend



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I did a musical theatre production on the weekend and it was pretty interesting. At least it was completely different that the typical live band shows I do.

The set up was six Sennheiser levalier mics and beltpacks. Normally I only use Levaliers for public speaking applications, but these were taped to the performers jawlines with flesh coloured tape. They were almost invisible and I was completely surprised at how good they sounded.

Those ran into a rack with six Sennheiser true diversity receivers and it's own Furman power supply and snake. Then I ran it into my rack EQs and Midiverb 4 and on into a Yorkville MC12 mixer.

From there I tapped into the house system.

I was connected to the stage manager with a headset intercom. Basically I was running the mix plus all the backing tracks and sound effects with a dual CD player in my rack.

It was a nice change.

The receivers









The rack









The board








http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=32&cat=62&id=385



The Milk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Interesting. Were there monitors on stage or did they rely on room acoustics? Any time recently I've done theatre music I've been in the pit band, which is fun but you daren't miss a cue.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No monitors, but it was a relatively quiet show and the music was Jazz, reminicent of Gerschwin. Theu had no trouble hearing themselves and I had no trouble with feedback.

You're right about the cues though. I was continuously in communication with the stage manager and that was a huge advantage. It went well. I was happy with the sound and they were hapopy with me.


----------

